
Hong Kong student leaders and their families face anonymous threats - kzzzznot
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/08/16/know-live-hong-kong-student-leaders-families-face-anonymous-threats/
======
Willson50
Every Chinese celebrity have written the exact same post on their social media
[1-3]. I don’t know if their views are genuine but it definitely feels like a
coordinated social media campaign by the government.

These posts are made inorganically as most of these celebrities have never
shared their political opinions before. All of the sudden they’re posting the
same things on the same day. It’s extremely strange.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/layzhang/status/1161521747243520008?s=21](https://twitter.com/layzhang/status/1161521747243520008?s=21)
[2]
[https://pds.joins.com/news/component/htmlphoto_mmdata/201908...](https://pds.joins.com/news/component/htmlphoto_mmdata/201908/14/htm_2019081419132179786.jpg)
[3] [https://m.imgur.com/6tIRGSJ](https://m.imgur.com/6tIRGSJ)

~~~
admk
Because the news of the journalist got beaten up by the protesters went viral.
There were more than 4 billion views on the related searches [1].

I will refrain from commenting on politics (don't have the time to contribute)
but must say that I found both sides are incredibly biased against each other.

[1]:
[https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=%23%E6%88%91%E4%B9%9F%E6%94%AF%E...](https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=%23%E6%88%91%E4%B9%9F%E6%94%AF%E6%8C%81%E9%A6%99%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E5%AF%9F%23)

~~~
gwathk
The "journalist" has no official record of him[1]. He also held a travel visa
to Hong Kong and failed to show press pass on the scene[2].

It is wrong to do this to anyone and the protestor organized an apology
session in HK airport the next day.[3]

[1]: (if you read chinese)
[http://cablenews.i-cable.com/ci/videopage/news/554875/%E5%8D...](http://cablenews.i-cable.com/ci/videopage/news/554875/%E5%8D%B3%E6%99%82%E6%96%B0%E8%81%9E/%E5%85%A7%E5%9C%B0%E8%A8%98%E8%80%85%E8%BA%AB%E4%BB%BD%E5%AE%98%E7%B6%B2%E7%84%A1%E4%BB%98%E5%9C%8B%E8%B1%AA%E7%B4%80%E9%8C%84)
[2]:
[https://www.facebook.com/HKJA.official/posts/101572528984603...](https://www.facebook.com/HKJA.official/posts/10157252898460309?__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBtQKTihskUb4dJtnNXIiDR0IC-
zLwC8VR8_3SoRPZR-
PbTl43U7ki6hmGRd-g6hIOqqCtUqo_fjZabJZA2Galspr36kRqhCqBmJtBApI1qcA8XwW0NXJON-6aoh2Z0ynlH9zugf0ROmhwV_H6nmKLXs055MljSuficYUvsIFIGoObMQu0HI2GjkhULSoiZCAnWQpFw0KRL0-oxNbjg27-cCiyPgcYJ4L_fdIfFQTUr6NzZCa0teaDHJDd56bhdrStDfrwO_nMjnA1QEWu5htlcwGFYvPfdaSO-r1D7SszSR0qCZBkLkV_RmTeGx-
xKw4qoiMasMnN7PVay&__tn__=-R) [3]: [https://www.voanews.com/east-asia-
pacific/order-returns-hong...](https://www.voanews.com/east-asia-
pacific/order-returns-hong-kong-airport-protesters-apologize)

~~~
admk
Re. [1,2] see [4], but I wouldn't expect it to convince you. Re. [3] I fail to
see how an apology is an acceptable excuse for the protesters' behaviour,
regardless of their cause.

[4]:
[https://weibo.com/1989660417/I2cCLyIGC?refer_flag=1001030103...](https://weibo.com/1989660417/I2cCLyIGC?refer_flag=1001030103_)

~~~
Aeolun
> I fail to see how an apology is an acceptable excuse for the protesters'
> behaviour, regardless of their cause.

Presumably you think the same thing about the behaviour of the police. But
they are lacking even an apology.

------
tines
> “I don’t understand why my home had to be searched when I would be
> unconditionally released,” he said. Fong said officers did not take anything
> from his home.

I'm sure they were there not to take something, but to leave something.

~~~
NedIsakoff
They don't need to, the search itself is intimidation.

~~~
cronix
I believe OP meant in terms of planting listening devices, video cameras,
spyware placed on computers, etc.

------
JulianMorrison
For a country that talks a good game about order and the rule of law they sure
act a lot like a desperate and lawless dictatorship.

~~~
loyukfai
The police force is arguably dealing with the protesters as if they are the
triads.

Which is deeply ironic in that the police force were the ones who are strongly
suspected in collusion with the triads:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=16CiwPChpr0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=16CiwPChpr0)

And now sometimes the protesters are fighting the triads instead.

------
lvl4x
Not to undermine how serious the situation is and that these people are
risking a lot by fighting for independence, but I wish we had fewer of these
'oh my god, people are getting death threats' headlines. Anyone and everyone
get hate and threats for unpopular opinions online, it's not news.

------
gabrielblack
In youth I lived in a place where organized crime was rooted. If it's true, as
appear, that the government is behind that intimidation campaign, it's very
sad to see a _sovereign state_ to act like mobsters against students.

------
jadbox
Heartbreaking and terrifying. I also recommend listening to yesterday's The
Daily podcast on China's claimed release of Uighurs.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/podcasts/the-
daily/china-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/podcasts/the-daily/china-
xinjiang-uighur-detention.html)

~~~
Lendal
It was a good one, and timely.

My thought listening to that podcast was that the Chinese government wouldn't
expend this kind of effort and expense to silence people en masse unless they
felt vulnerable.

~~~
ep103
authoritarian governments always feel vulnerable, the same way cheaters in
relationships always feel a little insecure, and criminals are more likely to
feel suspicious and guilty.

------
tempguy9999
This is exceedingly off-topic so feel free to flag, but real question, I
happened to be browsing the news and saw some very odd written characters in
the large background here [https://www.vox.com/2019/8/16/20807099/trump-
tariffs-china-t...](https://www.vox.com/2019/8/16/20807099/trump-tariffs-
china-trade-policy-democrats)

This meeting is reportedly happening in shanghai, but those symbols look very
vaguely like extremely ancient chinese and not remotely like anything modern.
Can anyone explain them?

~~~
lioeters
They're the earliest known form of Chinese writing, known as "oracle bone
script".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_bone_script](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_bone_script)

------
PaulHoule
Are these the "large character signs" which were widespread in the Cultural
Revolution?

------
auslander
They need to get armed and take all police stations and government buildings.
Otherwise it will fizzle out as more and more of them get arrested. With big
China ready to move in, should be done quickly, in one night, so next China's
steps would look like invasion.

~~~
auslander
Its reality, discussions won't work, and China is scared of another Tiananmen.
Or, at least, take one policeman for everyone detained, and publicly swap
them.

------
La-ang
No one thought of reaching out to Facebook to see who this Lee is? Oh wait,
Facebook can't be reached XD, and please see FAQ related to death threats lol

------
sittingnut
given how restrained the government response has been, given the protesters'
violence and property damage, i doubt this was coordinated by either gov.
other cleverer attritional responses like boycott and pressure on businesses
sympathetic to protesters (eg. cathy pacific ceo was forced to resign today
for not readily firing few pilots and employee participating in protests) is
more likely way they will go, as ordinary people inevitably get tired of
rather aimless protests.

~~~
vorpalhex
A column of APCs and PLA heading into Shenzhen.. super restrained. I'm sure
those protestors are so lucky to the CCP to not be Tiananmen Square 2.0...

Really?

------
nobody0
Some of those protesters did beat up the guys from mainland included one
reporter in the airport two days ago. [0]

Besides, a Japanese reporter had his camera broken by some of them. He was
also told that they wanted to be portrayed as victims to gain sympathy. [1]

Last but not the least, some of the leaders of the protest is going to US/UK
to study, I wonder what will happen when they leave.

You can go hate the gov't as usual, that's fine but be careful what you are
signing up for.

We are in a multiverse of info wars.

[0] [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3022782...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3022782/global-times-journalist-beaten-hong-kong-
protesters-given)

[1]
[https://gendai.ismedia.jp/articles/-/66271](https://gendai.ismedia.jp/articles/-/66271)

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
It should be noted that there are almost certainly agent provocateurs embedded
within the protestors. It would be unlikely that the CCP wouldn't take this
step given their other overt displays of force and seeming giddiness to make
an example of the protestors that they wouldn't take the extra step to make
the protestors look as bad as possible.

~~~
vadansky
That's a stretch, especially since it didn't happen in some isolated corner.
They beat him up in front of a mass group of legitimate protesters who did not
stop them. Even if the provocateurs are the ones who initiated the
"legitimate" protesters are complicit too and probably joined in. I was in
full support of the HK protesters, but not I'm worried they are turning into a
dangerous mob.

~~~
Aeolun
I mean, what do you expect after 2 months of peaceful protests and no
indication of any shift in policy?

I’m just quoting here, but this has seemed incredibly appropriate to these
protests:

 _Those who make peaceful revolution impossible will make violent revolution
inevitable._

